# Longstock Coat now accepted as a "Coat Variety".



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

~Copied from another site~

At last the Long Coat GSD gains recognition (again) and the FCI have now given approval to include it in the GSD breed standard :
1st Change in the racial standards of the hair style " Longhaired with undercoat "
Due to the decision in the Federal Assembly in 2008 and 2009, the SV has applied to the FCI to include in the breed standard of the German Shepherd dogs with the hair style " Longhaired with undercoat " as a separate variety .
The FCI has now agreed to this request with effect from 1.1.2011 .

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V.: Aktuell


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What is the FCI?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is a very large canine organization with 84 member countries from around the world.


Présentation de la FCI

Fédération Cynologique Internationale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really love Black & Red Long Coats.:wub:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Samba said:


> It is a very large canine organization with 84 member countries from around the world.
> 
> 
> Présentation de la FCI
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

And as a separate variety, they will be shown only against one another?


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is the link I got the information from;

FCI approve Long Stock Coat GSDs into the standard from 1.1.11 - German shepherd dog

I'm not sure if they would compete against each other like "best of breed of each variety or just be judged strictly separate. Maybe like cockers? Since they have different colors but you will see three varieties in the group ring because they are judged separately, maybe? They have coat varieties in the Belgians but are judged as separate breeds, so probably similar to that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My understanding is that they would have their own classes. I have not seen any show since the rule change (besides one UKC champion but the dog has always shown and like most things the UKC has been more relaxed). I suspect there isn't and won't be enough demand for it to ever happen, since most people when buying a dog for show avoid long coats. There were plenty of people complaining about long coats not showing but now there's none that seem committed to entering.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There may not be many at first. The variety is more popular in some places.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I'm excited! I actually get to show my Jaina:wub: 
She’s a bit young for now but it will be a fun experience and I've never shown in a German show.
The Longstock Coat is identical to a Aussies coat and if they can handle all weather and all terrain, I believe a well bred Longstock Coat can also and this should not exclude them from shows especially since there are so many of them.
I've been doing a lot of "goggling" for Longstock Coat breeders; there is definitely a lack of quality ones, since a lot of them are making up their own standards because of them not being able to show. I hope by allowing them to show now, that this will step up the bar and help provide quality Longstock Coats to the demanding public and the LC lovers.

Oh sorry forgot to point out; _The FCI has now agreed to this request with effect from *1.1.2011*_
Could the lack of LC be because of the effective date with the FCI not being until next year?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

KLCecil said:


> I've been doing a lot of "goggling" for Longstock Coat breeders; there is definitely a lack of quality ones, since a lot of them are making up their own standards because of them not being able to show. I hope by allowing them to show now, that this will step up the bar and help provide quality Longstock Coats to the demanding public and the LC lovers.


This is where I'm getting my LC girl: House-Barrett introduces deep red and black Long Haired German Shepherds and the Long Coated German Shepherd Barrett
I've been on the waiting list for what seems like forever. But my pup has arrived and her approx ship date is 10/22. She'll be primarily a companion. Maybe I should consider showing her. I've never shown a dog before, but if the show pool for LCs is small, maybe we have a chance of doing well (even with me as a handler) and winning - haha!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Keep in mind that this is just for the SV shows and not AKC shows. The long coat is still a major fault in AKC.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, I am aware and fine with this. Jaina is to German to compete against the "American" Shepherd.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I just like the look, didn't seem like much of a fault to me.
The AKC thinks there are 3 different Belgian breeds, what do they know?


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Yay!!

Eva is a full coat black and red, with undercoat and guard hairs. She will be happy to learn that she is no longer an outcast...


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I got excited to hear that - if I want to next year show in an SV show I would be able to. I doubt the AKC would ever allow it but then the style of GSD I would have isn't what wins AKC shows, coat or no coat.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I might want a WGSL Black and Red Long Coat now, one my dream dogs.:wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

KLCecil said:


> Well I'm excited! I actually get to show my Jaina:wub:
> She’s a bit young for now but it will be a fun experience and I've never shown in a German show.


How old is she? In the German ring, they start at 3 months, the earlier the better so they are used to the ring, and by the time the dog is a year old, the judge expects more as far as ring training and behavior.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

She was born June 2nd 2010, I've been reading that they have classes starting at 4-6 months. They have a SV show coming up soon but I am not a member of the USA yet and Jaina is not registered with them. I need to also get her tattooed. I am in contact with my local Schutzhund club so I'm sure they can help me find someone that can tattoo her.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The Ivy/Boss litter from Patchwork should include black and red long coats.

Patchwork Shepherds - 2010 PLANNED LITTERSPUPPY PRICING FOR 2010 AS FOLLOWS    NOTICE : WE WILL ONLY BE OFFERING FULL REGISTRATION PUPPIES IN SELECT CASES. TO ANY HOME THAT WISHES TO BE GIVEN FULL REGISTRATION YOU MUST PROVIDE REFERENCES.  WE DO


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Keep in mind that this is just for the SV shows and not AKC shows. The long coat is still a major fault in AKC.


*From the AKC Standard*
_*Coat *_
_The ideal dog has a double coat of medium length. The outer coat should be as dense as possible, hair straight, harsh and lying close to the body. A slightly wavy outer coat, often of wiry texture, is permissible. The head, including the inner ear and foreface, and the legs and paws are covered with short hair, and the neck with longer and thicker hair. The rear of the forelegs and hind legs has somewhat longer hair extending to the pastern and hock, respectively. *Faults* in coat include soft, silky, too long outer coat, woolly, curly, and open coat. _

The Long Coat in only considered a Fault (minor) not a "serious fault" (major) so long coats could still be shown and do well opposed to a dog that had a correct coat with poor movement as that is considered a "very serious fault".


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Perhaps I should have called it "an obvious fault". A long coat tends to be heavily penalized in the AKC ring.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea I figured, I was tempted to show her, just to show her. The entry fees are can be pretty cheap ($18-$20) when entering in the puppy class and it would be good practice for her.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm entering Nyxie (Long stock coat) in an IABCA show at the end of the month. Their shows are far more relaxed than AKC style shows. I've been a spectator at IABCA and ARBA shows in the past. Nice thing about IABCA is that the judge gives you a written critique of your dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

KLCecil said:


> *From the AKC Standard*
> _*Coat *_
> _The ideal dog has a double coat of medium length. The outer coat should be as dense as possible, hair straight, harsh and lying close to the body. A slightly wavy outer coat, often of wiry texture, is permissible. The head, including the inner ear and foreface, and the legs and paws are covered with short hair, and the neck with longer and thicker hair. The rear of the forelegs and hind legs has somewhat longer hair extending to the pastern and hock, respectively. *Faults* in coat include soft, silky, too long outer coat, woolly, curly, and open coat. _
> 
> The Long Coat in only considered a Fault (minor) not a "serious fault" (major) so long coats could still be shown and do well opposed to a dog that had a correct coat with poor movement as that is considered a "very serious fault".


My guess would be that it is likely that an AKC judge would be likely to heavily peanalize an obvious LC, and in fact probably even withhold a firstplace placement if there are no other worthy dogs in the class.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

and I'll throw the book in their face *Enter Evil Laugh* no J/K but I am going to enter her in a AKC show in Texas for fun. We will see what happens. It should never be faulted to the point of withholding a first place ribbon per their written standard or the AKC will be receiving a nice little note about one of their Judges.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

KLCecil said:


> and I'll throw the book in their face *Enter Evil Laugh* no J/K but I am going to enter her in a AKC show in Texas for fun. We will see what happens. It should never be faulted to the point of withholding a first place ribbon per their written standard or the AKC will be receiving a nice little note about one of their Judges.


Judges have the right to withhold any placement that they fell they should. All the letters to the AKC won't change it a bit. Don't really have to give a reason - just that they didn't think the dog was worthy.

Sad but true! I have seen it happen a number of times - even once for a missing tooth!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Missing teeth is a fault.
Depending on which teeth are missing? A serious fault.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

SchDDR said:


> Missing teeth is a fault.
> Depending on which teeth are missing? A serious fault.


Absolutely! And so is a long coat a fault.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I misunderstood your post.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Judges have the right to withhold any placement that they fell they should. All the letters to the AKC won't change it a bit. Don't really have to give a reason - just that they didn't think the dog was worthy.
> 
> Sad but true! I have seen it happen a number of times - even once for a missing tooth!


Yea I know. It's stupid; I'll just hope they love her besides the obvious fault


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck!

You might be able to do a little"judge analysis" and find outwhat various judges that are in shows that you would like to enter think about your type of dog!

Kind of what all good pro handlers and other pros do when deciding to enter a particular show or not. See if it is worth their while!


----------

